# Lucy - 4/26/2010 to 12/9/2020



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

I'm so sorry


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Lucy. 
She sounds like she was a very special and wonderful girl. 

Sorry also that I am just now seeing your post.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm very sorry you lost Lucy......


----------



## smk123 (Dec 28, 2020)

I’m so very sorry for your loss


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

So sorry. Many condolences for your loss.
Jules


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

How devastating.💔I am so sorry for your loss. Lucy sounds like such a wonderful family member. What beautiful memories of all your walks with her. Take care.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I know how empty it feels to have a house with no dog, it's never easy especially when the dog you're missing is as special as Lucy sounds. She really had a role in your family for a long time. My heart goes out to you on your loss, if you have photos to share, I'd love to see them.... I love the name Lucy so much, it's my youngest daughter's name. I see you've been a forum member for as long as I have, it's amazing how the time just goes by in a blink. I'm so sorry for your heartache.


----------



## whemtp (Oct 18, 2009)

nolefan said:


> I know how empty it feels to have a house with no dog, it's never easy especially when the dog you're missing is as special as Lucy sounds. She really had a role in your family for a long time. My heart goes out to you on your loss, if you have photos to share, I'd love to see them.... I love the name Lucy so much, it's my youngest daughter's name. I see you've been a forum member for as long as I have, it's amazing how the time just goes by in a blink. I'm so sorry for your heartache.


Thanks. I did post pictures with the posting. Let me know if you can’t see them.


----------



## mmlaverman (Oct 15, 2020)

I'm so sorry. This was well written and while hard to read, I had a smile at times knowing how much you loved her. Thank you for sharing these words.


----------



## whemtp (Oct 18, 2009)

whemtp said:


> Thanks. I did post pictures with the posting. Let me know if you can’t see them. You and I joined around the same time. I lost my account history from back then. I guess I was very inactive when they switched up the forum.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

What a nice tribute to sweet Lucy. I've come to realize losing your dog is like losing a body part. You and your family have my sympathy. I hope remembering happy times and the great life you gave Lucy will bring you comfort.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ah, I'm sorry sorry. I know you'll miss your sweet Lucy.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

whemtp said:


> Thanks. I did post pictures with the posting. Let me know if you can’t see them.


It says I don't have permission to see them, I had tried to open them the first time with no luck and still none today.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

nolefan said:


> It says I don't have permission to see them, I had tried to open them the first time with no luck and still none today.


Same here.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Ivyacres said:


> Same here.


Thanks for confirming, sometimes (often) I wonder if I'm just challenged or crazy.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

nolefan said:


> Thanks for confirming, sometimes (often) I wonder if I'm just challenged or crazy.


My age will show with this one....'I've Always Been Crazy but It's Kept Me From Going Insane' by Waylon Jennings.


----------



## whemtp (Oct 18, 2009)

nolefan said:


> It says I don't have permission to see them, I had tried to open them the first time with no luck and still none today.


I will have to figure out how that works but I figured this out I think? Here are a couple of pics this out


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I’m so sorry for your loss of Lucy. She looks so sweet. I can empathize with your heartbreak. They’re family and so very missed when they’re gone.


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

whemtp said:


> View attachment 879341
> View attachment 879339
> View attachment 879340
> View attachment 879341
> ...


Beautiful girl!❤


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Seems' as if you gave Lucy a great life filled with lots of love. I hope your memories will grow brighter as time helps you heal from your loss. Many of us understand loosing a Golden ,may she rest in peace. 
Godspeed to Lucy.
dlm ny country


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

Oh my goodness the photo of her with the guitar.. what a precious girl she is. I am so sorry for your loss.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whemtp (Oct 18, 2009)

nolefan said:


> It says I don't have permission to see them, I had tried to open them the first time with no luck and still none today.


I went and changed the permissions to registered members can view so if you get a chance, let me know if that worked? I better get myself up to speed on how all of this stuff works...lol


----------



## whemtp (Oct 18, 2009)

Ivyacres said:


> Same here.


I figured out how to change the permission to view settings so let me know if it worked.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I’m so sorry for your loss.
Godspeed Lucy.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

whemtp said:


> I figured out how to change the permission to view settings so let me know if it worked.


It did work. Lucy looks like such a sweet, sweet soul. I know she leaves behind such a big empty space. I have to confess I got a chuckle out of your comment that you all didn't realize how much food you dropped until she was gone. At our house you're a working dog just keeping the crumbs hoovered up  Thinking of you as you adjust to life now. Hugs.


----------



## whemtp (Oct 18, 2009)

nolefan said:


> It did work. Lucy looks like such a sweet, sweet soul. I know she leaves behind such a big empty space. I have to confess I got a chuckle out of your comment that you all didn't realize how much food you dropped until she was gone. At our house you're a working dog just keeping the crumbs hoovered up  Thinking of you as you adjust to life now. Hugs.


 It is a trade off of crumbs or dog hair. Lol. I am a fan of the Golden Retriever breed. Hopefully, we will get another in the future. They make great family members.


----------



## adry&happy (Sep 29, 2020)

whemtp said:


> It took me a little while to compile all of the things I wanted to say about Lucy. Our dog Lucy passed away on December 9, 2020 at age 10. Lucy was born on April, 26, 2010. Just like all of the other Goldens, she was a wonderful dog. Unfortunately, Lucy was diagnosed with lymphoma on November 16, 2020. We opted not to do chemotherapy after looking at her prognosis of only extending her life 6 to 12 months. If she was a younger dog, we may have considered that option. We opted to use the prednisone treatment to give us a few more weeks together.
> 
> Our remaining time together was great. The prednisone treatment did reduce the swelling and Lucy continued to do all of the dog things she has always enjoyed. We continued to go on walks, but they were much slower anyway since my wife was recovering from surgery at the same time. They were walking partners for 10 ½ years from when our children were in a double stroller being pushed through the park, up until our youngest was able to walk Lucy on her last walk two days before she passed. She would be first out the door for a walk, even as she got older, the walks were not as long or as fast, but she was still first out the door.
> 
> ...


Think about all the happiness she gave you and she is a beautiful angel now, R.I.P Lucy


----------

